# Obedience Graduation and First Try at Rally - PIC HEAVY



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Tonight Bogey graduated from beginner obedience class. His teacher pulled me aside and said she would give him an honors diploma if she could. I was tickled! He did well, but to be fair to the others, he is also over a year old and most of the dogs in the class were under a year. But Bogey and Scout, an adorable tiny little English cocker, were both asked to move on to intermediate. We have a four week break before starting again.

Much to our surprise, they set up a rally course for us to play with at the end of class. It was a BLAST! Bogey did so well - I was shocked. He was totally focused and actually listened better than he does when idly waiting for commands on the mat. He seemed to like the action, and it helped that his buddy Ron, one of the instructors, was out there to watch him work. 

At the end we got a diploma and a special treat. We took a few pictures of the action to share. Who knew this could be so fun?! :

Picture #1 - Practicing a fun stay
Picture #2 - Triple the fun!
Picture #3 - Sit (and looking at Ron)
Picture #4 - Heeling with Dad - not sure why it looks like he's struggling in the picture. I must have caught it at a bad time.
Picture #5 - Ready to rally with mom
Picture #6 - Sit w/full pivot around
Picture #7 - So happy to run through the tunnel!!!! 
Picture #8 - "Watch me"
Picture #9 - He wanted to stay with Susan and her box of treats
Picture #10 - When can we do it again?!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I love the first two--priceless!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Bogey!!! You Rock. He looks good and so smart too.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> He looks good and so smart too.


It's all an act, Carol!  He has us all fooled...and wrapped around his cute little paw.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Yahoo! Congrats Bogey!  Looks like he had a great time!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

treats on the nose already!!! Honors degree for sure!

query: was that done around other dogs??


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

No, Spruce. That was at home before we left. I haven't tried it around other dogs, but I will do that! Thanks for the suggestion. He balances things selectively - this trick is still a work in progress.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bogey is giving the best attention and looking like a Rally contender. Congratulations to him and to you on graduating. Good school spirit too- with the red shirt and black shorts,lol. . .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations and very nice pictures


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go! loved the photos, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations and thanks for sharing the pictures. He looks very focused! Enjoy your intermediate class!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Woohoo! Way to go Bogey! That's awesome. Great pictures. What a fun time it looks like you all had.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job! You guys look like a great team!  I love the 8th and 10th pics. What a sweet boy!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks! I was really proud of him. I never thought we'd do anything like this, so it's been a real thrill. We're on to intermediate obedience next and then I hope to sign up for novice rally (the first level) in the spring.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Awesome! I love to see new faces in the obedience ring! Happy training!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Congratulations, great photos.


----------

